# A little help from friends????



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I know most fly fishermen have a boat, and tackle. I am in a conundrum though. I have lost my job. I have a 16 foot Key Largo with 50 hp Yamaha 2005 with 2005 Aluminum trailer 7250.00. I have a brand new in the box Calcutta 200b with Teramar rod 300.00 I have a new Cronarch with Clarus rod 275.00. Also I have A TFO 9wt bob clouser with a Lamson Velocity3.5 350.00 and G Loomis 8 wgt crosscurrent 200.00


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Well that freaking sucks man. I will keep my eye open on the job hunt for you though. What kind of work do you do?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I was full time with sheriffs office. Now just part time at the Spanish fort bass pro.


----------

